# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Visitar embalses

## frasaro

Hola,
Buscando información acerca de embalses he encontrado este foro. Ultimamente tengo mucha curiosidad por conocer embalses y he visitado recientemente uno que me queda relativamente cerca. Me refiero al embalse de "Los Bermejales" en la provincia de Granada.
Allí habia gente bañandose, pero habia carteles que prohibian la navegación. Me interesaria ir con un kayak, pero tengo entendido que hay que pedir algún permiso.
Me gustaria visitar empezar visitando otros que me quedan cerca como Rules, Beznar, alguno del norte de Granada y el de La Viñuela.

Me gusta la tranquilidad que suele haber en los embalses y me da la sensación que hay gente aficionada a visitarlos,supongo que unos iran a bañarse, pescar o navegar...

Espero haber dado con el lugar adecuado. Saludos.

----------

